# Грыжа диска L4-L5, дорсопатия поясничного уровня



## Каширина (9 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые врачи и друзья  по несчастью.
Меня зовут Елена,мне 38 год рост 170см вес 75кг. История моя достаточно долгая, первый раз спина заболела в 22 года 1999г. С тех пор три ярких обострения 2006, 2012, 2016. Первый снимок МРТ в 2007 году показал грыжу диска L4-L5 7 мм ,и покатилось..Жила более менее сносно терпела. Живу в селе Огород, сад, двор, домашнее хозяйство на мне, муж деньги зарабатывает, детей жалела. До 2016 было терпимо, летом тяжелее, зимой восстанавливалась.
В 2016 году сходила в поход Хадыженск-Аше. За мое отсутствие огород зарос, дом в паутине и пыли, кинулась исправлять и тут все началось.
10-15 июля терпимые прострелы с поясницы до пальцев правой ноги. 17 июля сидеть не могу, онемение от ягодицы до большого пальца,  лежать, ходить норм.
18 июля МРТ грыжа 8.5 мм. Назначили лечение (Кортексин-1к в/м 10дн, Актовегин 2к в/м 10дн, Дона 2к ч/д в/м 5 дн, Найз табл 2 раза в день 5-7 дней, мидоалм 3 раза в день 1 месяц, Нолодатак при болях (не помогал почти не пила), ношение корсета и консультацию нейрохирурга (Оперативное лечение). Боль была дикая (рожала легче) ночами хоть на стену лезь.
с 26 июля по 9 августа дневной стационар капельницы с новокаином позже с  пентоксифилином. После новокаина серая домой приезжала. Боль только сильней.
29 августа блокада действие началось через сутки, боль  вернулась через двое. Пять уколов в спину с актовегином. Немного отпустило.
с 22 августа нейромедин 3 раза в сутки и сирдалуд 1 т на ночь. Боль терпимая более выраженная вечером и ночью, онемение и слабость сохранилась.
1 сентября повторная консультация нейрохирурга послала на ЭНМГ, после ЭНМГ заключение оперативное лечение(подумайте и приходите - само не пройдет).
Стоять тяжело, изменилась походка,похудели ноги и ягодицы. Иногда подворачивается нога. За день стараюсь проходить не менее 2 км (мелкими перебежками).
Очень прошу квалифицированных врачей помочь мне и подсказать, что мне делать. Снимки и заключение МРТ и  заключение ЭНМГ прилагаю.
Заранее огромное спасибо за ответы и желание помочь.


----------



## La murr (9 Сен 2016)

*Каширина*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Каширина (9 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Каширина*, Елена, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


Спасибо, написала.


----------



## vbl15 (9 Сен 2016)

Каширина написал(а):


> Стоять тяжело, изменилась походка,похудели ноги и ягодицы. Иногда подворачивается нога.


Показано хирургическое лечение.


----------



## Каширина (9 Сен 2016)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Показано хирургическое лечение


Спасибо.


----------



## ala (13 Сен 2016)

здравствуйте вы решились на операцию????отпишитесь как самочувствие


----------



## Simos (14 Сен 2016)

Оперативное лечение


----------



## Каширина (14 Сен 2016)

Simos написал(а):


> Оперативное лечение


Спасибо.



ala написал(а):


> здравствуйте вы решились на операцию????отпишитесь как самочувствие


Решилась, думаю теперь где делать?


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2016)

Каширина написал(а):


> Решилась, думаю теперь где делать?


Рассмотрите, как вариант - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/


----------



## Каширина (14 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Рассмотрите, как вариант - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/


Спасибо


----------



## Каширина (27 Сен 2016)

Госпитализация на операцию 10 октября у нас в Липецке


----------



## La murr (27 Сен 2016)

Каширина написал(а):


> Госпитализация на операцию 10 октября у нас в Липецке


Что предлагают сделать?


----------



## Каширина (27 Сен 2016)

Вопрос будет решаться при госпитализации.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (27 Сен 2016)

Спросите у врачей форума, какая операция показана.


----------



## Каширина (22 Окт 2016)

Доброго дня, вот я и дома после оперативного вмешательства - интерламинэктомия L4-L5 справа, удаление грыжи диска. Немного опишу может кому интересно. 10.10.2016 - госпитализация, боли дикой нет, парез правой стопы, сухожильные рефлексных коленные снижены, Ахилловы справа угнетён, слева живой. 
12.10.2016 - операция (боялась до слез, но виду непоказывала "я ж сильная" мама, муж, дети не должны видеть мою неуверенность, уже на операционном столе дала волю паре слезинок, пока все отвлеклись) Вме прошло удачно нейрохирурги ругались, что затянула нерв спаялся в диск но все успешно распутали. Точно длительность не могу сказать, но забрали в 9-00 привезли в палату 13-00. Отзвонил близким и отдыхать.
Поднять обещали на следующий день с случае если не полезут в диск. Подняли только 16.10 сказали "дырка в диске большая". Корсет и костыли, по максимуму разгрузить позвоночник. Подъёмы только по нужде. 21.10.2016 сняли швы и УРА домой, на заднем сиденье на боку минут 20 и неприятно затянуло поясницу. Отдохнула прошло. 
Рекомендовано:
Ходить на костылях месяц, не сидеть месяц, корсет 2 месяца. Нейромедин месяц, пиаскледин 3 месяца, мильгамма 14 дней. 24 на приём к невропатологу по месту жительства.
В больнице получала дексаметазон и эуфилин 7 дней. 
Странно не назначено ЛФК???
Может невролог назначит. Вот такая история. Хочется все быстрей петь и танцевать, но так страшно, что ощущаю себя фарфоровой куклой.

Да динамика нарастания силы стопы появилась сразу после операции. Врач пообщалось,что все восстановится, жду двигаю лапкой


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2016)

*Каширина*, Елена, выздоравливайте!


----------



## Каширина (22 Окт 2016)

Спасибо


----------



## конст2013 (24 Окт 2016)

Каширина написал(а):


> Спасибо


Так надо кроме лфк для спины делать лфк для стопы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2016)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Так надо кроме лфк для спины делать лфк для стопы.


Это вопрос или призыв?


----------



## конст2013 (24 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это вопрос или призыв?


Призыв


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2016)

!!!! Подписываюсь!


----------



## Каширина (25 Окт 2016)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Так надо кроме лфк для спины делать лфк для стопы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/


Упражнения для стопы лежа делать начала вечером после операции, хожу на костылях, прыгать - думаю рано. Вчера ходила в поликлинику,  там плохо стало, пришлось лечь прямо на стулья, вечером и ночью болела нога с внешней стороны колена и щиколотки, как до операции, но дополнительно появились боли во втором и третьем пальце. 
Вопрос в том, что в рекомендациях нейрохирурга нет ЛФК, и на приеме у невропатолога ничего не сказали, но спрашивать сил не было. 3 ноября на прием может быть буду лучше себя чувствовать, спрошу, но что то мала надежда на нашего невропатолога. Буду ориентироваться на рекомендации доктора Ступина.


----------

